# SerpentZA took this photo. Driver using 8 phones on ride to Shenzhen from Hong Kong



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

SerpentZA is a South African living in China. Great guy. This is his photo taken in a cab to Shenzhen from Hong Kong. Driver is using 8 phones.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

There was a thread on the forum where someone in Florida I believe, was using 7-8 phones too. To better their chances of getting a ping.


----------



## SanPedroLover (Oct 26, 2015)

LOL wtf that is just ridiculous.

I would not want to ride with that guy.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

I wonder if he runs a blue tooth in his right ear also ? ;-)

Andy


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Why, just why


----------



## Harvalicious (Jan 8, 2016)

how does running so many phones help you get more rides?


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Dang! Just sell 7 of the phones! They should be worth at least a years worth of Uber income!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Harvalicious said:


> how does running so many phones help you get more rides?


It doesn't. He is stupid of how pings work. I can see using two phones, one Lyft and one Uber. But no more than that. Or one Uber driver app and one for the rider app.


----------

